# [SOLVED] &quot;use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom&quot; option dissapeared



## Aku-sama (Dec 31, 2010)

*[SOLVED] &quot;use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom&quot; option dissapeared*

*i just turned on the "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option on to check something and when i check back the option is gone, so i cant turn it back of. i need help! (i really need to be able to turn this off.) *:sad:* 

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k552/Akuma_Tensei/this.png*​


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

I believe that that setting is under the Mouse preference pane, not Universal Access.


----------



## Aku-sama (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

Its not, trust me. i checked. 
it was under Universal access -> seeing -> Zoom (click options.) at the bottom of the options page under "Zoom". This is how its SUPPOSED to look like. http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k552/Akuma_Tensei/Picture2.png >.<


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

Have you tried turning zooming off, then opening zooming options? Also, are you using an Apple mouse?


----------



## Aku-sama (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

i have tried this and no luck. and no, but you can also use this function with your track pad or any other mouse.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

My MacBook doesn't have this option that I can see anywhere, hence why I asked about the Apple mouse, as I use a MS mouse. As long as you have zooming turned off in the Universal Access preference pane, then your scroll wheel should not do any zooming.


----------



## Aku-sama (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

i know, but when i use control+scroll it does, and i need to turn that function off badly.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

Wow, mine does it too. What are you trying to do that it interferes with?


----------



## Aku-sama (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

use key bindings on World of Warctaft. Ctrl+ scroll forward is my blink! i cant fight without blink... btw thanks for trying. happy new years in advance =3


----------



## Aku-sama (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

Play World of Warctaft. use a key binding (Ctrl+scroll forward and or back). thanks for trying, ill most likely just reinstall the OS. happy new years in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

Well, after some searching, it looks like it's hard coded into the OS, so reinstalling it won't fix it. But if you didn't have this issue with WOW until you checked that box, then I'm at a loss. I understand your pain as a gamer myself. I've tried mucking around in the OS to see if there was some file I could edit to change this for you, but no luck.


----------



## Aku-sama (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

the thing is the opion was there one second, and then the other it suddenly dissapeared from the menu. thats the part i dont get, i didnt install any updates or anything. btw, thanks for trying, it really means alot. ive been looking everywhere and it seems no one else has had the same problem


----------



## Phasma Felis (May 31, 2014)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

Did you ever find a solution to this? The same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Phasma Felis (May 31, 2014)

*Re: "use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" option dissapeared*

I just figured out the solution to my problem. "Use scroll wheel with modifier keys to zoom" only appears when you have a mouse plugged in, even though the option also applies to the trackpad. (Although Aku-Sama said he had a mouse...but in any case...) Without a mouse, you have to go to *System Preferences* / *Trackpad* / *Options* and uncheck the *Screen zoom* option. You can also use the adjacent *Options* button to change the scroll-zoom modifier key. 

That is really annoying design. It's probably too late for Aku-Sama, but hopefully this will help someone.


----------

